# Welche CPU Temp. ist die richtige?



## MPille (13. April 2012)

Ich würde gerne mal wissen,welche CPU Temperatur ich als tatsächliche Temp auf meinem Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 hernehmen soll?
Wenn ich Aida64 öffne habe ich zur Auswahl:
-CPU
-CPU Package
-CPU IA Cores
-CPU GT Cores
und dann halt noch die jeweiligen Kerntemp.
Was ist nun die tatsächliche Temp?


----------



## dmxforever (13. April 2012)

Bitte korrigieren, wenn's nicht ganz stimmt.

CPU = Heatspreader
CPU Package = Sockel
CPU IA Cores = CPU-Teil
CPU GT Cores = GPU-Teil

und dann halt noch die einzelnen Kerne.


Das AXTU-Tool zeigt die Temperatur des 1. Kernes an. Kannst dich eigentlich nach dieser richten, da sie am höchsten ansteigt.


----------



## MPille (13. April 2012)

Bei mir ist die Temp. des 3. Kernes am höchsten.


----------



## GioInter (13. April 2012)

Du kannst auch mal mit Coretemp ausmessen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2012)

MPille schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Temp. des 3. Kernes am höchsten.




Das ist normal, dass ein Kern immer wärmer ist als ein anderer, keine Panik


----------



## dmxforever (13. April 2012)

MPille schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Temp. des 3. Kernes am höchsten.


 Die Lüftersteuerung des Boards richtet sich aber nach dem 1.

Vergleich mal die CPU-Temp vom AXTU-Tool mit Aida.


----------



## MPille (13. April 2012)

Also da ist auch die höchste Temp. also des 3.Kernes bei mir als CPU Temp. angegeben.
Dann wird das schon passen.


----------



## dmxforever (13. April 2012)

Interessant. Anscheinend sucht sich das Board immer den heißesten Kern aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2012)

dmxforever schrieb:


> Interessant. Anscheinend sucht sich das Board immer den heißesten Kern aus.



Das muss ja auch, wenn es den Kühlsten nehmen würde, und sagen wir mal bei 80°C abschaltet, wäre der Wärmste vielleicht schon bei 85°C


----------



## dmxforever (13. April 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass das Board eigentlich alle Kerntemperaturen checkt und nur die Höchste anzeigt. Dachte das sei fix, aber wäre natürlich auch Schwachsinn.


----------

